# Add Option to Sort Recordings by Original Air Date



## AuburnHillsUser (Sep 3, 2018)

Since I started using TiVo, there have been two options for sorting programs within folders (for those like me who prefer folders), alphabetically or by record date. For many series record date works fine with me, but there are always a few where some special circumstance caused things to be recorded out of order. Within the "information" for each episode, I see one field for "original air date", and that's the order I would like to see them arranged in my folders.

Could a third option be added to the existing "sort order" selector, to sort the episodes by their original air date? I've suggested this before talking to tech people on the phone, years ago. But this forum seems like the right place for such suggestions.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

I like this one. 

In hydra, you can sort by season but I’m not sure exactly what that does but it appears to sort by episode number.


----------



## AuburnHillsUser (Sep 3, 2018)

A working option to sort by episode number would answer my concern as well. My problem is a series where an episode is missed through no fault of the TiVo (in this case, there was a power failure when one episode aired. The TiVo cannot be blamed for not recording when unpowered). I was able to record the missing episode a few months later as a re-run, but now it is always out of order when I sort by recorded date (and they are all out of my desired sequence when I sort alphabetically, which is the only other option). In another case, I would like to record a classic series, but I am waiting for the channel which airs the reruns to reach the end of the sequence and reset to the beginning before setting up my season pass, so that they will record in the right order from the beginning.

I haven't looked for season and episode number in the extended data, but I've always seen original air date, reliably correct, since my first Series 2 TiVo over a decade ago.

Unfortunately, I will not be updating to Hydra until they figure out a way to let me transfer old recordings from my PC to the Hydra TiVo, so I would hope that they could make this proposed feature work in the older operating systems as well (or finally give us a transfer option with Hydra).


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

AuburnHillsUser said:


> I haven't looked for season and episode number in the extended data, but I've always seen original air date, reliably correct, since my first Series 2 TiVo over a decade ago.


I admire your suggestion and goal. I started recording NCIS: Los Angeles a while back. I have never watched it. Since it is a Sunday night (football delayed) program, some of the episodes are 2+ hours long. As they are repeated I have been replacing longer ones with shorter ones. If I could sort by OAD it would be nice. But I have it sort by season and view only my recordings. I have all 9 seasons and 216 recordings. I guess I should start watching them soon.


----------



## bobfrank (Mar 17, 2005)

AuburnHillsUser said:


> A working option to sort by episode number would answer my concern as well. My problem is a series where an episode is missed through no fault of the TiVo (in this case, there was a power failure when one episode aired. The TiVo cannot be blamed for not recording when unpowered). I was able to record the missing episode a few months later as a re-run, but now it is always out of order when I sort by recorded date (and they are all out of my desired sequence when I sort alphabetically, which is the only other option). In another case, I would like to record a classic series, but I am waiting for the channel which airs the reruns to reach the end of the sequence and reset to the beginning before setting up my season pass, so that they will record in the right order from the beginning.
> 
> I haven't looked for season and episode number in the extended data, but I've always seen original air date, reliably correct, since my first Series 2 TiVo over a decade ago.
> 
> Unfortunately, I will not be updating to Hydra until they figure out a way to let me transfer old recordings from my PC to the Hydra TiVo, so I would hope that they could make this proposed feature work in the older operating systems as well (or finally give us a transfer option with Hydra).


No need to downgrade to Hydra. The sort by season option is available in the classic Tivo UI. I'm using it on several shows right now.


----------



## DaMan (May 1, 2004)

I would love the sort by season and when you use the "play all feature" it plays in the sorted selection not by recorded date! Which is out of the sorted order. IMHO that makes the sort by season a mute point 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

